
Solitude and Leadership - phreeza
http://theamericanscholar.org/solitude-and-leadership/
======
nickolai
Great piece. was already discussed here :
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1476425> .

~~~
wyclif
I agree it's good, but it's been submitted at least twice before.

